# Wieviel Performance Verlust bei Multi Monitor Betrieb?



## kronos2000 (28. Februar 2011)

Ich frage mich mit etwa wieviel Performance Verlust ich rechnen muss wenn ich einen zweiten Monitor anschliese, wenn ich auf dem Hauptschirm spiele und den zweiten benutze um gleichzeitig den Desktop bzw. Firefox oder nen Film zu sehen.

1. 27" 1920x1080 Auflösung, das Spiel läuft hier
2. 17" 1280x1024 Desktop/Firefox/Media Player etc.

Ist das überhaupt so einfach möglich, hab das noch nie versucht.

System: Geforce GTX 275, CPU Core Duo 6700 (2,67 GHz), 8 GB RAM, Win7 64 bit - vielleicht ja auch sowieso zu langsam um das zu verkraften?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (28. Februar 2011)

Benutze auch nen zweiten Monitor für Systools, Taskmanager und sonstiges und mir ist kein spürbarer Perfornanceverlust aufgefallen .....
1.Monitor 1980x1080 2.Monitor 1440x900


----------



## Crymes (28. Februar 2011)

Es sollte, wenn du kein Eyefinity nutzt, keinen Performanceverlust geben, da die Displays von einem extra-Chip angesteuert werden, das Video von einem extrachip  gerendert wird und der Hauptteil für das Spiel zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## kronos2000 (28. Februar 2011)

Eyefinity ist das das wo das spiel dann auf zwei oder mehr monitoren läuft, als ein riesiger bildschirm? Das hab ich eigentlich nicht vor.

Danke für die Antworten, werde das später dann gleich mal ausprobieren


----------



## Own3r (28. Februar 2011)

Richtig, die Leistung wird nur bei Eyefinity beeinträchtigt, da dort das Bild auf alle Monitore verteilt wird und so eine gesamt sehr große Auflösung entsteht.


----------



## .::ASDF::. (28. Februar 2011)

Zwei Bildschirme kann man ohne Probleme nutzen. Allerdings steigt der Stromverbrauch und bei Spielen hast du etwas weniger Leistung zur Verfügung je nach Anwendung die du nebenbei laufen lässt.


----------

